# 65 GTO convertible window alignment.



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

My 65 convertible with power windows that do not correctly close to seal up with the rubber weather stripping! I did a frame off in my garage and while doing so decided to remove window regulators and window motors now I am pulling my hair out trying to get windows to close properly. Also installed aftermarket window motors from Performance years. Can the speed of these window motors be adjusted? Where can I take the car to have the windows adjusted properly? I live in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm not sure about the power windows portion, but adjusting the windows to align properly just takes a lot of trial and error. There are blocks of some sort mentioned in the service manual that you might be able to buy to make it easier. I just kept making adjustments and testing until it close enough. I still get a little water inside when washing the car but other than that I'm happy with where it ended up.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

I had the same exact issue as you do. It's a freaking nightmare. I spent days on it and it still wasn't right, I'm surprised I didn't bust a window. There's nothing on youtube or in a book. I broke down and brought it to a car restoration shop. They were able to do it, but I had to pay thru the nose. It's amazing when the car was new, the assemblers were able to do it in a minute. Advice to all with convertible A body's. Don't take your windows and hardware out of the doors!!


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

The factory had those window alignment blocks. In the manual it looks pretty easy if you have them, unfortunately I have never been able to find reproductions for sale anywhere.


----------



## 1967pontiac400 (Dec 10, 2020)

Following for answers, I'm having an issue with my passenger doors window not sealing on the back corner.


----------

